
Withal – an API that make it easy to create referral programs - theskyispink
https://withal.co/
======
mtmail
Signup submits a form to Formspree, no account gets created.

So you get added to a waiting list.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)
"Blog posts, sign-up pages, and other reading material can't be tried out, so
can't be Show HNs."

------
spqr233
Looks interesting, when is this coming out?

~~~
theskyispink
The beta is live! We'll do a full rollout in the next week or two. Sign up for
early access :)

